# Onstar in 2004 Pontiac Montana Van



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where the OnStar box is in a 2004 Montana Van?


Thank You!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

from what I have heard they are usually near the radio, maybe a call to a local stereo installer would lead to answers


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> from what I have heard they are usually near the radio, maybe a call to a local stereo installer would lead to answers


Thank you...I did read that they emit radiation so have to be in the cargo area or trunk. I found mine in the cargo area, behind the right interior panel...Smart 15 year old dug it out, removing all the plugs, and the fuse, and that tracking device no longer works. Now I took this vehicle to a mechanic several years ago and he disabled it. Not so funny...It was completely connected again...I called the guy yesterday and he remembered me and said he had completely disconnected the box, everything short of taking the box out.....I called the state police today...SO anyone that has onstar on your vehicle.....There is a new program...A couple years new...Where someone can now track you vehicle, for only about $5 a month....Well a family member or ex family member......In my case a sociopath.


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> from what I have heard they are usually near the radio, maybe a call to a local stereo installer would lead to answers


Actually it was a stereo installer, not a mechanic. I had him search for a GPS tracking device and completely disable onstar. Guess the wires grew back.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

So un plug it again and remove the box, If removing the box isn't easy, take wire cutters to each plug and keep the plugs hidden at your work.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you might want to remove it and and have it wired to a garbage truck or something like that.


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> you might want to remove it and and have it wired to a garbage truck or something like that.


I surely did think about doing this!


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

helicopter5472 said:


> So un plug it again and remove the box, If removing the box isn't easy, take wire cutters to each plug and keep the plugs hidden at your work.


Oh we did! Right away! Once we found the location, my son just unplugged it and brought it in. I made a report to the SP....We are so sick of this stuff!


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Too bad you can't install it on a vehicle being delivered to the other side of the country.


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Too bad you can't install it on a vehicle being delivered to the other side of the country.


You just don't know how badly I'd like to do something like that...Rather I wish we could just go somewhere....Sadly we can't....I don't believe this will ever, ever end.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm guessing that it's probably your X who probably has another pair of keys to your car. He is either following you around or has a friend or private detective. Sounds like this won't end soon and that removing the box probably won't matter. You may want to find someone willing to stake out your house and or work. Someone with a camera that hopefully can get a picture of your perp. If your neighbors are friendly have them keep an eye out too. Hopefully you can find out who is doing this before it escalates... Good luck


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

helicopter5472 said:


> I'm guessing that it's probably your X who probably has another pair of keys to your car. He is either following you around or has a friend or private detective. Sounds like this won't end soon and that removing the box probably won't matter. You may want to find someone willing to stake out your house and or work. Someone with a camera that hopefully can get a picture of your perp. If your neighbors are friendly have them keep an eye out too. Hopefully you can find out who is doing this before it escalates... Good luck


I'm on a little farm, so no one can see...He uses where we are to break in. I don't know what he wants, but it has happened over and over and over. No one would come inside this house, unless they were comfortable knowing we wouldn't be back. Even if someone saw us drive down the road, they wouldn't know when we were returning. I can't hear anyone pull into my driveway, sometimes can't even hear someone knocking on the door. He is under a domestic violence order...It's my ex...I don't do a thing but take care of my children, grow and can, tap maple trees...no men, no drinking, no drugs....Nothing a bit interesting to anyone, but us.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

This guy needs to be caught before he causes you harm, If he is willing to break into your home when your gone even with a violence order, sooner or later he will confront you. To bad you don't have a game camera that you could set up when he is entering your home so you have proof it's him and can take it to law enforcement. You may try calling the local Sheriff and explain the situation, maybe they may be able to help with getting proof. There are several law enforcement people on this site. Maybe you could start a new thread asking for law enforcement help.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Drop it in a shipping box and mail it to me in Cali. I'll install it in my Jeep and no one will be the wiser. 


Did I mention I am selling the Jeep?!


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> from what I have heard they are usually near the radio, maybe a call to a local stereo installer would lead to answers


Thanks for everyone's help..I read that the thing was in the back and we found a box in the back, but it wasn't marked with the "onstar" logo. I know there is some reason my tail light was pried out, which is why we went ahead and dug around in that area. Today I took the "box" to Nashville, and after a visit to Vanderbilt, I took it to a car parts place. I got a guy that went out of his way to help me. He thought it was the "onstar" box too. He called the part number in somewhere and it isn't "onstar." This "box" went to the automatic right power door. Funny that hasn't worked in a long time, but we just lived with it. I am so relieved. However I know something must have been in my van and I have known that for a long time. I read that a GPS tracker can be wired through "onstar," so am wondering if a GPS could be wired through the power on the box we found, that did have power connections going into it. I guess I will never know....I've paid to have my van searched twice for a GPS, but no one ever took the lights out....Oh well...For now I know I am not being tracked with onstar, but I truly don't know what is next.

Tiredon...You were right..It is near the radio...The car part guy even made me a printout of where it is! Thank you!


----------

